# Garmin Nuvi 200 GPS



## scotlass (May 1, 2016)

I have been given a GPS to use in Ireland and, hopefully, in the UK on another trip.  I know NOTHING about using a GPS.  Can anyone give me advice on how to use it and how to make it work in Ireland?  I have read about SD cards and loading maps, etc. but I don't know what an SD card is and how to get one.  Advice in simple terms please......


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2016)

Well, assuming you have a power cord with it, plug it in to the cigarette lighter in the car. Stick the suction cup to the windshield, and mount the GPS to it. Turn it on (outdoors with a view of the sky). It will find satellites and after a minute or two it will find where it is. Maybe. Do you know what maps it is loaded with? USA? N. America? Europe? If it has US maps, you will have to order or download Europe maps if you want to use it there. An SD card is a postage stamp size memory card about the thickness of a quarter. You can get maps pre-loaded on those on eBay or from Garmin. You can buy blank cards at any electronics store or even drug store or camera shop. There will be a slot on the GPS to put it in. You load maps onto it by plugging the cord from the GPS to your computer's USB port and going to www.garmin.com.

SO, now that you have it loaded with maps for where you are, and mounted in the car, it will ask where you want to go. Decide on a place, and if it's like mine it will ask for either a place name, or address. If its a place name, say Costco, type that in the window. It will give you a selections of them. Choose which one you want (touch the screen) and a map will appear and it will ask you if you want to go. Touch GO, and it will start giving you directions from where you are. If you have an address to go to, it will ask for the house number, then the street, then the town. Sometimes you have to select an area of the US (Or Europe)for it to search within.

It isn't difficult, and you can't do it wrong. Just try it- even if you know where you are going and you'll develop some sort of trust (of distrust) with it's directions. If it's an older GPS, you might consider getting updated maps. The accuracy is better, and newer map data has newer stores, roads, features than older ones. I update mine a couple of times a year if I'm traveling.

Jim


----------



## scotlass (May 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for the information.  I will try your suggestions and hope it works in Ireland!


----------



## Pedro (May 2, 2016)

Most important, don't get distracted and continuously remind yourself that you'll be driving on the left side of the road, and not on the right as you might be used to.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2016)

scotlass said:


> Thanks so much for the information.  I will try your suggestions and hope it works in Ireland!



Be sure you try it and become familiar with it at home. You will be able to find out if it has Ireland maps loaded. On a trip in an unfamiliar land, with different driving rules is no time for throwing yet another learning experience into the mix. And just for back-up, you can get Michelin paper road maps either online or at Barnes & Noble. Get one of those and highlight your route so the co-driver can help the other to navigate.

Have a wonderful trip, driving on tiny roads on the left. Oh, yes, and the Guinness.

Jim


----------



## scotlass (May 4, 2016)

We've been driving in the UK and Ireland for over 40 years so I am not worried about driving on the left and I am quite used to the one-track roads.  I have also been trying the Garmin here at home so it's all good.  Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 1, 2016)

One nice thing is that when you approach a roundabout, it will tell you, for example, "take the third exit." Then, instead of quickly trying to read the signs (some of which might be covered by tree branches), you just count, one, two, three, ...exit. The Garmin allows me to pay more attention to the road.


----------



## scotlass (Jun 15, 2016)

*Thanks for the advice*

We were able to get a UK and Ireland map for the old garmin and it worked great.  Like Roger said, really good for roundabouts in general.  We only had one glitch when it brought us to a petrol station on the outskirts of town instead of our hotel in city centre but it was confused by the address of 'Maine' St.  Otherwise, a good purchase which we will be using again in the UK very soon.  Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 7, 2016)

If I am going to an unfamiliar place I ALWAYS look at a paper map (or print from Google or get a paper map from AAA) BEFORE I go and take the hard copy with me. Although rare, I have been one of those to "turn left" when there is no left turn or given a "command" to do something that doesn't make sense (although very rarely).


----------



## scotlass (Aug 10, 2016)

*UK map*

We were very glad to have a paper map while in Scotland.  The first problem we had with the GPS was 'searching for a signal'.  Then, when we got the signal, and put in the post code for our hotel, the GPS told us to turn around and go back from where we were heading.  We stopped to ask a local for directions and it turned out that we had been in the right direction before turning back.  After finding the hotel without the GPS, we decided the post code must have been incorrect.  Old fashioned maps are useful!


----------



## isisdave (Aug 18, 2016)

We brought our Garmin to the UK and it's been a big help.  We found a map for Europe on Craigslist ... people buy them for a trip but they're $80, so tend to sell them when they return home for less than that.

UK postcodes are much more precise than our Zip codes, so SatNavs (as they call GPS's here) can use them, and every attraction lists their postcode for this reason.

As others mentioned, before your trip, use Google Maps or equivalent to get its take on the trip, and the general direction. Also to figure out where you're going to park. Especially zoom in on the arrival. Don't forget you can get directions from the Maps app on your smartphone ... this is great when walking, too. In fact, try navigating with your phone's Map app at home ... you might not even need to take the Garmin.


----------

